# Lorgar's kingships at Terra?



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

It would make sense if they were the "spear tip" of the attack. The things are the size of small moons. Between Dorn defending Terra, and the Lunar defenses, it would make sense that the only way to breach that kind of thing would be to go to an extreme, and the kingships are def. that.

If they did go to Terra, they died there. As far as I know the kingships did not survive the Heresy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, they would have greatly benefited the rebel assault on Sol. I suppose it depends if Lorgar directly committed them to Horus' central cause or he had other machinations elsewhere.



Zooey72 said:


> If they did go to Terra, they died there. As far as I know the kingships did not survive the Heresy.


As it stands, there is no reason to believe they didn't survive the Heresy.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

We haven't gotten there in the HH series yet so I suppose it's possible we'll get to see them there, possibly in a massive void war that becomes a prelude to the siege.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I like reading about star ship battles so that would be great!


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe they will, prolonging the HH series, write a book on how alpha legionnaires will infiltrate these ships and blow them to smithereens as the loyalist fraction of the alpha legion will understand its potential. And at the very last page when they are about to blow up some warheads, traitor legionnaires of the alpha legion will stop them, whispering, "I am Omegon".
In all honesty I would say terra gets an head up and the sol defense will be ready for them


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yes, they would have greatly benefited the rebel assault on Sol. I suppose it depends if Lorgar directly committed them to Horus' central cause or he had other machinations elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands, there is no reason to believe they didn't survive the Heresy.


I disagree. In WW2 we knew what happened to the Bismark, the Tirpitz, the Yamamoto and the Musashi (largest battleships of all time).


The kingships are not a footnote in 40k history, they have to be accounted for. They can make or break wars as was illustrated in "Betrayer". If they were around in 40k their presence would be felt. The only logical thing that could take them down would be an assault on the most formidable place in the galaxy - Terra. 

Even if I am wrong about them being part of the assault on Terra... what happened to those ships? I guess we will have to wait and see/read. I am half hoping one of them crashes onto Terra to start the final battle. If I were to write it I would make the asteroid that killed the Dinosaurs look like a pebble in comparison.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> I disagree. In WW2 we knew what happened to the Bismark, the Tirpitz, the Yamamoto and the Musashi (largest battleships of all time).
> 
> The kingships are not a footnote in 40k history, they have to be accounted for.


They don't need to be accounted for, it's quite possible the Imperium is completely unaware of their fate, in fact they are probably unaware they ever existed. The galaxy is an incomprehensibly vast place. They could have survived the Heresy and now be part of a pirate fleet in the Maelstrom, they could be lost in the warp, grounded on a backwater planet somewhere... etc. 

It's not a comparable situation to the above listed battleships. 



Zooey72 said:


> They can make or break wars as was illustrated in "Betrayer". If they were around in 40k their presence would be felt. The only logical thing that could take them down would be an assault on the most formidable place in the galaxy - Terra.


You misunderstand me. There is a difference between surviving the Heresy and being around in 40k. There is ten thousand years there, in which anything could have happened to them.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They don't need to be accounted for, it's quite possible the Imperium is completely unaware of their fate, in fact they are probably unaware they ever existed. The galaxy is an incomprehensibly vast place. They could have survived the Heresy and now be part of a pirate fleet in the Maelstrom, they could be lost in the warp, grounded on a backwater planet somewhere... etc.
> 
> It's not a comparable situation to the above listed battleships.
> 
> ...


Ok, is it possible for them to have survived the HH and never be heard from again? Yes. Is it likely from the BL authors to exclude them... don't think so. Remember where the idea of the Kingships came from? "Battle for the Abyss" which is probably the least favored book in the whole series so far (although I did like it). If they hadn't planned some climactic ending for these ships they would have Jar Jar Binks'ed them (I am in the company of nerds, I don't think I need to explain the reference). :grin:

The 2 additional kingships played a major part in "Betrayer", which had a lot of new material in it (don't want to be specific to ruin things for people who have not read it). BL doubled down on the Kingship idea despite the general dislike people had with "Battle for the Abyss".

I do agree that the 2 kingships are not directly comparable to the battleships I listed, they are much more powerful in comparison to any other ship in the Galaxy. In 40k tech has gone backwards since the HH. These ships could take on an entire Legion's armada at the height of Imperial power... what do you think they could do in 40k, or even during post heresy?

The Yamamoto was the largest battleship ever built. It was a monster to be sure. But in no way could it have taken on the entire American fleet, or even 1/18 of it. The Kingships have/had that power.


----------

